# P1000 LED talk



## MarineCannaMed (Jul 21, 2020)

Anyone else try the vipar-spectra LED lights ? For the price I decided to give them a shot and so far I'm impressed ! Low heat and dimmable switch.


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 22, 2020)

First time ive seen them, I had heard they had jumped on the bad wagon.

Should be good for 1.5x1.5 ft in flower, I would say their coverage of 2x2ft is pushing it a bit.

We have an LED sub forum in the indoor growing section.

Edit
looking on here








ViparSpectra® P1000 100W Infrared Full Spectrum LED Grow Light


Shop ViparSpectra Pro series P1000 at ViparSpectra official online store. Dimmable LED grow light. Full spectrum. No-fan cooling system. Free shipping. 3-year local warranty and awesome customer support.




www.viparspectra.com




I can tell you they are overestimating their lights capabilities as per usual.
They also clearly don't know much about lighting schedules.


----------



## MarineCannaMed (Jul 22, 2020)

I did the math on their DLI/Jmol. It was barely scraping by as far as what is required for cannabis.
I agree that they are a one per plant light and since I was only doing a small set up I picked up two.
So far though I'm actually pressed. The stocky structure these light promote is the biggest surprise. It's comparable to a sodium halide grow.
Ill keep you posted on flowering. The strain im growing isnt a huge producer so in that respect it will be difficult to gauge.
So far for the price, low heat, and Veg capabilities..... I'm happy.


----------



## mauricem00 (Jul 22, 2020)

based on spectrum and radient power (lumens/LER) it seems like these two lights would be a little better than a single 250 watt HPS


----------



## MarineCannaMed (Jul 22, 2020)

In my opinion calculating the Umol/m squared/per secound is the more efficient and accurate way of calculating light efficacy.


----------



## MarineCannaMed (Jul 22, 2020)




----------

